# Waiting List & Pricing



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2013)

This subject keeps coming up for me and I'm not at all comfortable with it but it is what it is and I have to deal with it regardless. 

Ive discovered that it takes a considerable amount of time to make a top quality kitchen knife, much more time than I would have ever thought. I work fast but some tasks simply require their due diligence and at this point in time its become clear that I (once again) have to make a choice to either cut corners to speed up the process, thus reducing quality, or to continue on as Ive been doing and raise our prices to cover the costs of making a quality product. Im not much for cutting corners so in an effort to be able to continue producing Martell knives I have to raise our pricing in the near future and possibly again by the summer time.

Our current pricing can be seen here.
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Dave-Martell-Knives-s/126.htm

Gyuto & sujihiki prices will increase (now) by $75

Nakiri & Thai chefs will increase (now) by $25


I wanted to offer the chance to lock in todays pricing by getting on our waiting list and applying a 50% deposit at this time. If you're not interested or cant, thats OK  you can still get on my waiting list if you want to. 

To be clear - No deposit is required to get on my waiting list, a deposit will only be taken if you want to lock in today's pricing.

I'm trying to be as fair as I can while continuing to cover the operating expenses and demand for the product.

If youd like to lock in todays pricing just let me know, I'll get you on the list and Ill send you a Paypal invoice straight away.

Thanks for your understanding and continued support.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2013)

*Click - Wa Handles now available for Martell Knives*


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't have pricing listed for 270mm gyutos....

The cost for a 270mm gyuto is currently $525. It will be raised to $600


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2013)

Last call!


----------



## mhenry (Dec 1, 2013)

How bout a no handle 270?


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2013)

mhenry said:


> How bout a no handle 270?



I can do that.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2013)

Today is the last day, the pricing will change tomorrow.

Thanks to all of you who made the purchase. :doublethumbsup:


Dave


----------

